# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Бухгалтерии >  Перенос данных из ТРАКТИР МЕНЕДЖМЕНТ в 1 С бухгалтения КОРП

## IuliiaT

Здравствуйте! Подскажите, каким образом модно переносить данные из ТРАКТИР 3.0 МЕНЕДЖМЕНТ в 1 С Бухгалтерия 3.0 КОРП ????? Помогите пожалуйста!!!!!!!!!!!! Может какой-то внешней обработкой? Может есть какие-то другие способы постоянной регулярной передачи данных из Трактира в 1 С бухгалтерия??? ПОМОГИТЕ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Fltr

> Здравствуйте! Подскажите, каким образом модно переносить данные из ТРАКТИР 3.0 МЕНЕДЖМЕНТ в 1 С Бухгалтерия 3.0 КОРП ????? Помогите пожалуйста!!!!!!!!!!!! Может какой-то внешней обработкой? Может есть какие-то другие способы постоянной регулярной передачи данных из Трактира в 1 С бухгалтерия??? ПОМОГИТЕ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!!!!!!!!!


Штатная обработка "Универсальный обмен данными в формате XML" с помощью правил обмена, которые составляются с помошью конфигурации "Конвертация данных"  https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4x54/44bwzbsrD

----------


## IuliiaT

> Штатная обработка "Универсальный обмен данными в формате XML" с помощью правил обмена, которые составляются с помошью конфигурации "Конвертация данных"  https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4x54/44bwzbsrD


Спасибо за помощь!!!я скачала данные по вашей ссылке, а что дальше, как их принимать в обработке Универсальный обмен данными xml. Помогите разобраться с применением данной конфигурации. Пожалуйста!

----------


## Fltr

> Спасибо за помощь!!!я скачала данные по вашей ссылке, а что дальше, как их принимать в обработке Универсальный обмен данными xml. Помогите разобраться с применением данной конфигурации. Пожалуйста!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2ALr/3b8NcnFor
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2ZNL/54g1st5v2
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/tvhH/3rsbyazSm
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5wZ8/SWXMFJNXa

----------


## IuliiaT

Спасибо! Попробую разобраться!

----------


## CAHEK_zero

В инструкции к трактиру есть описание обмена и его настройки

----------


## IuliiaT

А вы можете дать ссылку на инструкцию, а то в инете урезанные версии? Заранее спасибо!

----------

